# Adam Tablet - Competition for Ipad



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 15, 2010)

Competition for Ipad is here. It has come from three Indians who have developed a Tablet which is far superior to Ipad. 



For full details

*www.technoholik.com/news/sneak-peek-video-notion-ink-adam/


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks really good...i'll be looking forward to its release..


----------



## Josan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not Bad !!!!!!1


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome product by Indian company


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is the comparison:

*www.technoholik.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Specs-AdamvsiPad.jpg


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 18, 2010)

But who's the manufacturer ? I can't open that link in office, thats why asking.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

^ An Indian company named *Notion Ink.* 

Seeing the specs, I would rather say that the iPad is a competition for Adam. 

All they need now is proper marketing.


----------



## p_dude (Feb 18, 2010)

i dont think they are getting properly recognized outside of india...


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 18, 2010)

here is the complete specification of 
ADAM *newtechproductsreview.blogspot.com/2010/02/new-ipad-killer-adam-from-indian.html but dont know how much Ram it has. While this will be straight competitor to Google chrome notebook as well as 
apple IPad.


----------



## azzu (Feb 18, 2010)

its a great tablet
but any news about the xact Price in india ?


----------



## vickyadvani (Feb 19, 2010)

watch out Apple ...here we come


----------



## maxmk (Feb 19, 2010)

azzu said:


> its a great tablet
> but any news about the xact Price in india ?


The device will be available at just $321 (Rs.15,000) when it reaches  the U.S., European and Indian markets six months from now in June, 2010.

*Refrence URL*


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not sure if they will sell it for Rs.15000/-. If they do, it is a steal and I will definitely buy this.


----------



## azzu (Feb 19, 2010)

Ramakrishnan said:


> I am not sure if they will sell it for Rs.15000/-. If they do, it is a steal and I will definitely buy this.


xactly
if they sell it for that price (even the stripped down base version) then its a steal yaar
ill buy tooo


----------



## colocated (Feb 23, 2010)

Although its a nice value for money product but still to compete against a brand like apple you have to do lot of marketing


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

^^correct....


----------



## devilz666 (Mar 22, 2010)

p_dude said:


> i dont think they are getting properly recognized outside of india...




naah, it'll get more recognized (and sell more pieces) in west, than in India


----------



## nimish23 (Mar 24, 2010)

dont think it will sell for just Rs 15k. Its a good product. would easily place the price somewhere in the 22-28k bracket.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 26, 2010)

lol.....i think next release will be EVE tablet !! 

anyway they need to popularize it by some advertisements/ or marketing techniques then only it will get properly recognized !!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 26, 2010)

Since the markets in India and China are huge, They should also concentrate here rather than market it in western countries.


----------

